# My new housemate -- Singer 301a



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I recently attended a quilting retreat, and met my first singer 301 -- "the Featherweight's big sister", plus several had lovely painted Featherweights. Ever since, I've been cogitating -- not a good thing for me. Well, last week while perusing E-Bay (also not a good thing for me), I fell heads over heels in love. 1956 301a painted royal blue -- my all-time favourite colour. I paid way too much for it, and will pay it out over a few months thanks to Paypal's Pay Later plan. It arrived Thursday and I'm even more in love with it now than when I first saw it. 

She's named Michelle -- Mickey as a pet name. The story behind that is this past November my sister and I re-connected after being out of touch for 28 years. Her name is Michelle, although we called her Mickey for the first 6 years of her life, and she was born in 1956. We both love blue.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I can see why you fell in love with it.

That is a beautiful shade of blue, love that color.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

She's beautiful!

We ought to do a poll, find out how many people give their 301's a name that starts with "M!"


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Gorgeous. She wants to make a bikini.


----------



## MoTightwad (Sep 6, 2011)

You are so lucky. A 30lA is priceless in sewing. I got one a few years ago at an auction for 6.00 and have loved it ever since. Nothing like them. Some love their Feather weights, but I think the 301A has it beat. I hope you have a long love affair with your Mickey. Mine is names Helen after my wonderful Mother in law.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Love, love, LOVE it!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thank you everyone. Not only is she beautiful, she sews wonderfully. I've been sick this week so have gotten very little sewing in, but in trying her out, I love the way she sews and sounds. Very much like the ticking of a Featherweight, but more substantial. I think I'll probably sell the Featherweight if my love affair with this 301 continues (and I think it will).


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Keep the Featherweight. It's perfectly acceptable to have two sewing machines, especially if they both work.


----------

